# Forumspy links link only to the first page of the thread.



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2007)

So, yeah. If there's a new reply to a certain thread it pops up in forumspy, but when you click on the link it takes you to that reply only if it's on the first page of the thread. Otherwise, it just loads the first page of the aforementioned thread.

Is that on purpose or not?

Thank you for your time.



ps. And btw. Simon asked me to post this since Chris was fed up with his constant complaining about stuff not working on the boards.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 17, 2007)

As with most things, I'd imagine the answer would be 'possible, but I don't care/ don't have the time.'


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2007)

Simon needs to learn the difference between "not working" and "not working on his machine", or "working the way I intended it to". 9 out of 10 "bugs" he reports are problems on his end only, and it looks bad when my site's information forum is filled with threads about broken things that are not, in fact, broken. Most of the time it's "errors" with code that I haven't touched, or changed, in months.

ForumSpy, in this case, works the way it is intended to, and will not change.


----------

